

C is again the most popular programming language - ajanicij
http://www.jucktion.com/tech/technology/programming/c-overtakes-java-as-the-most-popular-programming-language-for-may/

======
naner
_The ratings are based on the number of skilled engineers world-wide, courses
and third party vendors._

This is misleading.

 _The popular search engines Google, Bing, Yahoo!, Wikipedia, Amazon, YouTube
and Baidu are used to calculate the ratings._

In other words, TIOBE just queries a 7 sites and collates the results. Not
particularly rigorous or authoritative.

------
eliben
These TIOBE-based posts will never end, will they? Oi wei.

------
bsg75
Logo is in the top 20 on this survey? Logo? And Pascal, as a separate category
from Delphi?

